# Providence Warren Miller Movie 11/19



## Tin (Nov 4, 2015)

Anyone going to check it out? Each year myself, some family members, and friends go all out and go in our best 80s style sweaters, gear, and wigs. Afterwards ends up at Tortilla Flatts or another bar on Thayer Street for drinks and food. This year the movie comes with tickets/deal to Wachusett, Smuggs, K, and Sugarbush. Always a great way to kick off ski season. PM if you're interested.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 4, 2015)

I went to the one here in Park City.  First WM film in 11 years.  I did not like the direction they had taken and thought that they had sold out.  However, with this film I must admit that I walked out pretty impressed.


----------



## Tin (Nov 4, 2015)

Interesting. The last two films are what inspired this to be a "get a get drunk and have fun night because the movie sucks" night.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 4, 2015)

Tin said:


> Interesting. The last two films are what inspired this to be a "get a get drunk and have fun night because the movie sucks" night.



It was interesting for me because they covered Utah and other places where I have been or want to go.


----------



## Tin (Nov 4, 2015)

Back to reality is a good thing.


----------



## dlague (Nov 4, 2015)

We are going to the Portsmouth show at The Music Hall. on the 24th of November for WM.

Now this Friday 11/6, we are going to see Paradise Waits by TGR also in Portsmouth at The Music Hall.  Generally like TRG films better than WM.

Prior to that we went to the Boston Winter Film Festival on Saturday, October 17th.  Last year is was well organized and we were excited to go again but this year I have to say it sucked!


----------



## mishka (Nov 5, 2015)

I will be going. If anything  to get lift tickets discounts. Which show do with planning to go?


----------

